# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  4k  видео + quicktime

## kocapb

День добрый!
Есть китайкая 4k камера "novatek", умеющая снимать 4к видео.
Но вот в чем проблема: при воспроизведении снятой ей 4к видеофайлов - все плееры и винда видят только 3к разрешение(2880 на 2140, вроде.)
Задал вопрос китайцам - "Где 4к видео?", получил в ответ "4к-видева смотреть в quicktime".
Скачал квиктайм - действительно, судя по размеру окна и свойствам видеофайла - квиктайм честно определяет 4к видео.

До этого случая с 4к видео я никогда не работал, могут-ли китайцы обманывать quicktime так, чтобы он при записи 2к видео показывал 4к?
Как еще можно удостовериться, что камера снимает честные 4к видео? (понятно, что всегда можно сделать интерполяцией хоть 10к, но тут даже не в этом обман)

Пробовал плееры: kmplayer, GOM, VLC, adobe after effects, виндовые плееры на вин7 и вин10.

----------


## ww2w

Все выше перечисленные плееры показывают 2к разрешение?

----------


## kocapb

> Все выше перечисленные плееры показывают 2к разрешение?


да, кроме quicktime.

----------

